# Where would you move if you had money and a job?



## Supra (Apr 15, 2013)

If you could move anywhere out side the US, and earn 50-60k a year, where would you want to live?


----------



## goodfella (Apr 15, 2013)

Somewhere, where that amount would be worth a lot more! Maybe somewhere without taxes too!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 15, 2013)

Supra said:


> If you could move anywhere out side the US, and earn 50-60k a year, where would you want to live?



At your house.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 15, 2013)

You trying to find a new home Supra?


----------



## oldskool954 (Apr 15, 2013)

I wouldn't get out of bed for 50-60k so I'd move to my couch


----------



## curls (Apr 15, 2013)

If it was only 50-60k I would move to Thailand.  Cheap and fun place to travel to.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 15, 2013)

curls said:


> If it was only 50-60k I would move to Thailand.  Cheap and fun place to travel to.



Too many women with penises for my taste. Maybe something PFM or POB are into...but not me


----------



## curls (Apr 15, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Too many women with penises for my taste. Maybe something PFM or POB are into...but not me


There are a ton of legit *cheap* women and nice beaches.  The muy thai fights around the city are great.  You are right there are a lot of ankle grabbers but they seem to be everywhere now..


----------



## mattyice (Apr 15, 2013)

Amsterdam/Holland


----------



## R1rider (Apr 15, 2013)

Central/South America

Panama, Belize, Brazil, Argentina etc


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 15, 2013)

60k isn't much money for me to leave my family


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 15, 2013)

curls said:


> There are a ton of legit *cheap* women and nice beaches.  The muy thai fights around the city are great.  You are right there are a lot of ankle grabbers but they seem to be everywhere now..



I prefer legit beaches and cheap women...


----------



## JOMO (Apr 15, 2013)

Romania! Hopefully before their currency turns into the Euro. 1 US dollar=3.34 Leu/ron which is their currency. Eating like a king everyday and having a blast. I miss that place. Most beautiful woman I have ever seen in my life hands down.


----------



## 69nites (Apr 15, 2013)

If you made that 150k I would move to Oregon.


----------



## Times Roman (Apr 15, 2013)

somewhere on the beach, where the water is warm, good riding most of the year, low crime, things to do....


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 15, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Too many women with penises for my taste. Maybe something PFM or POB are into...but not me



You'd be ok tasting just a few penises??


----------



## DF (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd have to stay in the US.  If I wasn't a single dad I'd be on the beach in FL Keys working as a dive instructor.  Sweet!


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 15, 2013)

germany. cheap hookers.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 15, 2013)

The horn of Africa, Afghanistan, or Iraq.
Oh wait I have already lived all those places for less...


----------



## JOMO (Apr 15, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> germany. cheap hookers.



Going there this Friday actually. I will give the girls your regards.


----------



## ccpro (Apr 15, 2013)

I would like to pick a location for PFM;  Wyoming, Utah, maybe even Colorado.  Those places have alot to offer!!!!!


----------



## airagee23 (Apr 15, 2013)

Just give me a beach


----------



## Azog (Apr 15, 2013)

A cave in Kamchatka, Russia with a nice herd of goats, a pack of vicious German Shepherds  and several smoking hot Russian chicks.


----------



## Jada (Apr 15, 2013)

I move to Teaneck nj


----------



## dboldouggie (Apr 15, 2013)

south beach or southern cali.


----------



## amore169 (Apr 15, 2013)

50-60K is not enough money. For 200K I would go to Brazil! Beautiful women with big butts!


----------



## HH (Apr 16, 2013)

Singapore.....doesn't have a capital gains tax


----------



## grind4it (Apr 16, 2013)

50-60k in Singapore is nothing, it will last you about as long as in Moscow....2X Thailand. It's cheap and for the most part the people are good. The beaches are awesome and they do have REAL women there not just chicks with dicks. The King is good and that 50-60k is worth the equivalent of 500-600k here


----------



## Supra (Apr 16, 2013)

Georgia said:


> You trying to find a new home Supra?



Yup on the lookout


----------



## Supra (Apr 16, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> At your house.


Haha!! I guess I would too looking at it backwards




R1rider said:


> Central/South America
> 
> Panama, Belize, Brazil, Argentina etc



What would you do once you got there if you really moved?


----------



## R1rider (Apr 16, 2013)

Plenty of jobs there for Americans, at least in Brazil. Im a pilot so i would find a job easily. 50-60k is a lot of money down there, the women are great and its warm in most of the places.


----------



## Supra (Apr 17, 2013)

Im just looking for a new place to start over, start another adventure.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 17, 2013)

What are you running from? Did you kill someone during the bank robbery and made off with 60k?


----------



## RISE (Apr 17, 2013)

R1rider said:


> Central/South America
> 
> Panama, Belize, Brazil, Argentina etc



this guy knows whats up


----------



## Supra (Apr 18, 2013)

Georgia said:


> What are you running from? Did you kill someone during the bank robbery and made off with 60k?




Haha now If I robbed a bank I would not settle for at least $100k Where do you live in Georgia?


----------



## eminating (Apr 30, 2017)

I wonder how this holds up today, four years later...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 30, 2017)

New jersey


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 30, 2017)

Wonder if Supra made his fresh start


----------



## Seeker (Apr 30, 2017)

Portugal. One way or the other I will end up there towards the end.


----------



## ron1204 (Apr 30, 2017)

I need to get out of miami. Dam cost of living and the traffic is driving me nuts.


----------



## RISE (May 1, 2017)

I was wondering why there were so many OG's that I haven't seen post in years in this thread, now I know why.  Anyway, I'd say anywhere in south America besides venezuela.  That or Norway


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 1, 2017)

Croatia, some of the best beaches that I have ever seen.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 1, 2017)

Bora bora. Went there on my honeymoon and it was fukking amazing. Looks fake its so nice.


----------



## Milo (May 1, 2017)

I like where Im at right now. Cheap and isolated so less ****in idiots running around.


----------



## CardinalJacked (May 1, 2017)

Key West, FL. Smoke Weed everyday on my porch. Retirement plans.


----------



## automatondan (May 1, 2017)

Alaska with a vacation home in the Caribbean. Or Miami, lots of good people watching there...


----------

